# Kubo and the Two Strings - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

excuse the few glaring errors. Tired Mike posted a few seconds too early. fixes have been made


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I never heard of "Kubo and the Two Strings" so never caught it in theaters, in fact, didn't even see a commercial for it. Anyways, after reading the review and watching the trailer, I am going to look around for this animated film.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

it's a fantastic film. I loved it each time I saw it.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for your review, Mike! Your stamp of approval only further solidifies my enthusiasm and desire to see this movie. Yet another movie that I really wanted to see in theaters, but just didn't get to, but I am really, really looking forward to picking this movie up!

I had followed this movie closely before and during it's theatrical run! Only one more day until us peons get our grubby hands on the movie


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jon Liu said:


> Thanks for your review, Mike! Your stamp of approval only further solidifies my enthusiasm and desire to see this movie. Yet another movie that I really wanted to see in theaters, but just didn't get to, but I am really, really looking forward to picking this movie up!
> 
> I had followed this movie closely before and during it's theatrical run! Only one more day until us peons get our grubby hands on the movie


you should be pleased with it Jon. Well worth the watch


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I did not get a chance to see it at the theater but my wife and kids saw it and they loved it. I will be buying this one for sure


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I picked up last week and watched it the same day. Absolutely loved it. From start to finish I was utterly engaged in the story and the animation. I ended up also watching the extras for it and will be starting to watch the film with the audio commentary sometime this week.

There were numerous occasions where I was in disbelief that this was a stop-motion film. Watching the extras just enhanced my appreciation for this film and stop-motion just that much more.

So glad I picked this one up!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

totally agree Jon. One of my favorite movies of the year. This and "Hell or High Water" are the two best recent films out so far. HIGHLY recommended


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Ugh... Mike... you're single handedly draining my wallet!! >


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Todd Anderson said:


> Ugh... Mike... you're single handedly draining my wallet!! >


I'm not sure whether to say "I'm sorry" or "You're welcome" :grin2:


----------

